

User-Built tDCS Research Device - i4i
http://speakwisdom.wordpress.com/2013/02/10/user-built-tdcs-research-device/

======
i4i
Especially see the .doc he links to at the end of his post.
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/491815/tDCS%20Session%20Setup%20with...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/491815/tDCS%20Session%20Setup%20with%20tDCS%20Research%20Device%20OR%20ActivaDose%20II.doc)

